

Ask HN: What do you use to manage your reading list? - sadlyNess

Too many books to read and I keep forgetting where i noted down the titles. Is there a to-read manager you keep your book list on?
======
bherms
<http://Shelfari.com>

<http://www.shelfari.com/herms> if you want to be my friend.

------
ncarroll
I use <http://goodreads.com>. It's been around a long time and I like the
community features for keeping up on what my friends are reading. I also use
it to keep an eye on forum discussions about movies sinc I figured out it's a
great place to get qualified film tips. Apparently people who enjoy reading
books that I enjoyed, enjoy watching films that I (might) like too.

------
jacobr
As a reading log, I use LibraryThing. I enter books I buy, and mark them as
read when I'm done, sometimes with a rating and note. You can also enter books
you don't own, like wish-lists or to-buy lists.

------
mathursuhas
Textfile titled 'to-read' in a dropbox folder. Working okay so far.

------
stralep
I have a folder on my USB flash with folder for bunch of papers I'm going to
read.

I'm also writing in my cell phone references for later searches and reads.

------
VicT11
"stickies" application that comes with macs. Easy to access easy to change

------
icebraining
A text file synced to Google Docs.

------
toumhi
a to-read note in evernote, in a todo notebook. simple and sufficient for me.

------
creativeone
amazon.com wish list

~~~
bherms
Amazon now owns the service I mentioned, shelfari, and ties in directly to
wish lists and purchases I believe.

